# How to empower and rediscover myself?



## Linguos (Jan 12, 2012)

I want to end my addiction to others' approval, I want to stop being a perfectionist, and I want to feel absolutely comfortable being myself.

I'll write about these desires and try to figure out what's hindering this to hopefully shed light on why I feel this way and to integrate my unconscious feelings more.

I will try to face my fears knowing that the amount of resistance I feel is directly proportional to how much I'd heal by facing it. In short, I will fake it 'til I make it.

I will search my heart for my needs and assert them no matter how much I resist, I will stop being a coward.

I will do these things to feel empowered so that I hopefully stop feeling empty and always on the outside of humanity. So that I no longer feel alone and perpetually different and unrelateable.

Will this get the job done, is it this simple? Am I missing anything?


----------



## mckenzie (Jan 7, 2014)

I would recommend 'Healing The Shame That Binds You', by John Bradshaw, and anything by Brene Brown. They deal with shame, perfectionism, vulnerability and self acceptance. They have lots on Youtube or their books are on Amazon.


----------

